# Savic Plaza for rats?



## hollyblossom (Oct 3, 2019)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum, and I was wondering whether the Savic Plaza cage (100 cm x 50 cm) would be suitable for a pair of rats?

Thanks for your advice


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

anything that says its suitauble for rats and hamsters
usually isnt
plus a single storey cage is boring for rats, even if they spend a lot of time out with you
for a pair of rats you need
a *MINIMUM *of 2 cubic feet per rat, 
rats also like to climb as well as move horizontally, 
you need room for toys, hammocks, ladders, feeding bowls and homes
, with 1/2 inch bar spacing, which will be safe for babies, does and big chunky males
personaly, and this is a personal opinion only,
this is the very smallest id go for

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07K3WJ...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

That cage is way too small to keep rats in. It would work as a quarantine cage but not much else.

Have you ever owned rats? Do you have a budget? I had 5 rats when I was a student really managed to keep costs down by DIY. 
-old clothing/ bits of material or go to charity shopa. Cut and sew to make hammock's, beds, cage liners. Can be washed and reused!
-cardboard boxes are good providing there's no ink.
- don't use woodshavings! Cedar and pine are really bad as they contain a natural chemical which is toxic. I used paper based only bedding. Back-2-nature and carefresh are good. Also a cat liter called catolet was also good but would steer well clear of kitty litter in general.
-extra shelves can be make using cheap little baskets. Rope toys are pretty Inexpensive.

Cage wise bigger is always better! There is a calculator where you put in the dimensions of the cage and it will say how many rats it could house.

http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Engel98 said:


> That cage is way too small to keep rats in. It would work as a quarantine cage but not much else.
> 
> Have you ever owned rats? Do you have a budget? I had 5 rats when I was a student really managed to keep costs down by DIY.
> -old clothing/ bits of material or go to charity shopa. Cut and sew to make hammock's, beds, cage liners. Can be washed and reused!
> ...


not sure who this is addressed to
having used the calculator BEFORE I posted, it shows suitable for 3 rats, hence why i said absolute minimum for 2 rats
as for have i kept rats before
oh yes, for 20 years and upto 30 at a time in same sex groups, and nursing mums, as i ran a small rescue


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> not sure who this is addressed to
> having used the calculator BEFORE I posted, it shows suitable for 3 rats, hence why i said absolute minimum for 2 rats
> as for have i kept rats before
> oh yes, for 20 years and upto 30 at a time in same sex groups, and nursing mums, as i ran a small rescue


That's awesome, but you have me all wrong. It wasn't addressed to you but to the person who posted. If it was their first mischief, I was going to link some possible resources which may be of use, that's all. Whether that'd be fruits/veg that they can or can't have to living accommodation. Just trying to give hollyblossom some tips, that's all.


----------



## hollyblossom (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for your replies. I've never owned rats before, but I read on the Woodgreen (animal charity) website that 50 x 80 cm is the minimum, and my cage exceeds that so I thought it would've been okay. I can barely find any cages bigger than that (the ones my pet store has are the Ruffy 2, Furat Plus, Chinchi 2 chinchilla, Savic Freddy etc.)


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

hollyblossom said:


> Thanks for your replies. I've never owned rats before, but I read on the Woodgreen (animal charity) website that 50 x 80 cm is the minimum, and my cage exceeds that so I thought it would've been okay. I can barely find any cages bigger than that (the ones my pet store has are the Ruffy 2, Furat Plus, Chinchi 2 chinchilla, Savic Freddy etc.)


Amazon is a good resource  so are for sale pages. You can get the savic plaza for a temporary fix but it will need to be upgraded to something larger.

Maybe look on YouTube, Pinterest or simply Google images to get some cage setup ideas


----------

